# recomendations to stance width



## SGM (Dec 25, 2011)

A good rule of thumb is to have the feet a (your) shoulder width apart, give or take.
It's up to personal preference as well, finding out what you like is part of the game, feeling is everything.

Ride more, think less.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Put your bindings centered on the board and put two screws in the bindings to hold them in place. Then step in the bindings and see if you like it if not more it side to side till you like it. Also what will work is stand on a chair and jump off, hold where you land and have someone measure the distance front center heel to heel. Of course that will all change once you go ride and you like it or hate it.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

+1 on above comment - start about shoulder width. Wider is generally considered easier for freestyle, with narrower thought to be better for freeriding. You didn't mention what you may be doing with your binding mount angles but that may go along with the change. I made a similar change last year and got used to a wider, duckfooted stance pretty quickly and it makes riding switch, etc. easier.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Soooo many threads about setting up stance, angles already. Go look around


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

from working in the shop... some people just need you to tell them what stance to ride. not really to advise them... just tell them a stance to ride. idk people are weird.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> from working in the shop... some people just need you to tell them what stance to ride. not really to advise them... just tell them a stance to ride. idk people are weird.


6'4" is tall for a 157. OP, set bindings one hole out from centre on front and back inserts.

There ya go, just like that :thumbsup:


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

readimag said:


> Put your bindings centered on the board and put two screws in the bindings to hold them in place. Then step in the bindings and see if you like it if not more it side to side till you like it. Also what will work is stand on a chair and jump off, hold where you land and have someone measure the distance front center heel to heel. Of course that will all change once you go ride and you like it or hate it.


i spent some time on stance width also. i did basically the same thing as this except i just stood on my carpet and pretended i was strapped in and hitting a kicker and jumped up and landed in a good stance and then measured the width. it ended up being about shoulder width apart anyway.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I found that standing in shoes feels entirely different than standing with boots. feels much wider with out boots on.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> I found that standing in shoes feels entirely different than standing with boots. feels much wider with out boots on.


true. i think i had my boots on when i did it...


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

6'4" does seem tall for a 157. I'm 6'3" and ride a 162. But I also weight 225 so that might have something to do with it. I just changed my stance up totally and went with a wide ducked out stance at about 17 and 15. Rotated highbacks to line up properly and absolutely love it.

But, I think your personal feelling is what matters most. Go on a trip where you'll be boarding for a few days straight and try different things each day. You feel the differences and be able to pick which you like.

I actually found on my lead leg that I like the toe strap to be over my toe but my back foot I like the toe strap in the traditional over foot placement. To me it feels like I can initiate a turn much quicker this way. I like the front over the toe so it's not so touchy. 

But, it mainly comes down to personal preference. Just play around with different binding rotations and stance's. Also, mess your forward lean on your highback and see the difference between each setting.

This might sound weird but the biggest difference I have felt in everything I have moved was moving my toe strap over my foot instead of over the toe. Could just be me but it felt like night and day different. Like I was riding a completely different board.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

See picture for my stance.

I'm 6'1" on a 160 Proto. I use Raiden mini-disc (2x4), so your stance will vary a bit if you are using 4x4. I have my bindings angled at +15/-15.


----------

